# 37" Olevia HDTV Dull



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

I just bought an Olevia 537H (37") as a door buster this morning. My wife bought me an Olevia 232v (32") yesterday, but my son convinced me I needed a bigger TV, thus today's purchase. My problem is the 37" picture is dull and fuzzy by comparison to the 32". (The picture on the 32" is awesome. ) My question is, is this downgrade in picture quality to be expected when moving up to the 37" or did I get a bad one? (The dull and fuzzy picture is on all inputs: OTA HD, S-Video, Composite, etc.)

By the way, the 32" was $420 at K-mart; the 37" was $500 at ABC Warehouse, so you can see I'm on a budget.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

Shouldn't be dull and fuzzy. Have you tried adjusting any picture settings?


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

shoeheel said:


> I just bought an Olevia 537H (37") as a door buster this morning. My wife bought me an Olevia 232v (32") yesterday, but my son convinced me I needed a bigger TV, thus today's purchase. My problem is the 37" picture is dull and fuzzy by comparison to the 32". (The picture on the 32" is awesome. ) My question is, is this downgrade in picture quality to be expected when moving up to the 37" or did I get a bad one? (The dull and fuzzy picture is on all inputs: OTA HD, S-Video, Composite, etc.)
> 
> By the way, the 32" was $420 at K-mart; the 37" was $500 at ABC Warehouse, so you can see I'm on a budget.


have a 232 (about a year now) myself ... would buy another in a heart beat ... have seen the 37 and 42 versions .. sounds like you got a bad one


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have never messed with Olevia before but if your 32" looked good and the 37" is in the same line up then it must be the settings. If its a completely different model than the 32" then it might not have the same hardware thus making the picture inferior to the 32". Give me the model numbers and I'll see if there are any key differences.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

shoeheel said:


> I just bought an Olevia 537H (37") as a door buster this morning.


Maybe they used that 37" Olevia to really bust open a door.. :lol:

I have not heard anything negative about Olevia, but have heard bad things about Vizio. CR reports some Vizio models have higher than normal repair rates. Maybe someone here with an Olevia will report their experience. I would suspect, however, that you either have to experiement a little with the video settings or you may have gotten a bad one. Did the box indicate that one was returned or refurbed?


----------



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> Did the box indicate that one was returned or refurbed?


Brand new, straight out of the box.

Not only is the picture dull and fuzzy, I just noticed pixelations around the onscreen graphics (e.g. ESPN bottom line, DTV banner, etc., in all input modes: OTA HD antenna, s-video, composite, etc.)


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

shoeheel said:


> Brand new, straight out of the box.
> 
> Not only is the picture dull and fuzzy, I just noticed pixelations around the onscreen graphics (e.g. ESPN bottom line, DTV banner, etc., in all input modes: OTA HD antenna, s-video, composite, etc.)


My 537H has worked flawlessly for over a year now.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

My 232T has been wonderful since I got it in October.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

maybe the firmware needs updated....scroll down a ways & you will see
6 steps on how to do that

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=757419

*


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

shoeheel said:


> Brand new, straight out of the box.
> 
> Not only is the picture dull and fuzzy, I just noticed pixelations around the onscreen graphics (e.g. ESPN bottom line, DTV banner, etc., in all input modes: OTA HD antenna, s-video, composite, etc.)


If a firmware update doesn't fix it, I would probably take the thing back and either demand a replacement or return it for another brand/model. I have a 42" Panny plasma and no complaints here.


----------



## Ryanm86 (Oct 18, 2006)

shoeheel said:


> I just bought an Olevia 537H (37") as a door buster this morning. My wife bought me an Olevia 232v (32") yesterday, but my son convinced me I needed a bigger TV, thus today's purchase. My problem is the 37" picture is dull and fuzzy by comparison to the 32". (The picture on the 32" is awesome. ) My question is, is this downgrade in picture quality to be expected when moving up to the 37" or did I get a bad one? (The dull and fuzzy picture is on all inputs: OTA HD, S-Video, Composite, etc.)
> 
> By the way, the 32" was $420 at K-mart; the 37" was $500 at ABC Warehouse, so you can see I'm on a budget.


most likely SD Take a look at HD


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

Did you try hooking it up using HDMI or COMPONENT? i noticed you only mentioned s-video and composite which are inferior compared to hdmi or component.


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

shoeheel said:


> I just bought an Olevia 537H (37") as a door buster this morning. My wife bought me an Olevia 232v (32") yesterday, but my son convinced me I needed a bigger TV, thus today's purchase. My problem is the 37" picture is dull and fuzzy by comparison to the 32". (The picture on the 32" is awesome. ) My question is, is this downgrade in picture quality to be expected when moving up to the 37" or did I get a bad one? (The dull and fuzzy picture is on all inputs: OTA HD, S-Video, Composite, etc.)
> 
> By the way, the 32" was $420 at K-mart; the 37" was $500 at ABC Warehouse, so you can see I'm on a budget.


I have a 32" LT32HV at least 3 years now no problems.

Sounds like contrast, brightness or back lighting are not set properly.
Tweaking the settings for my model was difficult, but after many attempts I got very good results including flesh tones. Haven't had to reset them either.

Did you use the setup menu ? 
Take a look at the settings for contrast, brightness, backlight, color, saturation, etc. on the 32". 
Then check the 37", it's settings could be way off.
Try duplicating the 32"'s settings on to the 37" and check the results.
If no improvement try the Factory default setting.

FYI: Each input has its own settings. For example if you get the tv setup to your satifaction, and then connect a dvd player, you should use the setup menu again for the dvd. Doing so will not disturb the settings for the tv, or any other equipment connected to it.

Good luck


----------



## Corvettemike (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a 37" Olevia TV and HD Direct TV with remote RC32. Cannot get the remote to control the TV. What code did you use for the Direct TV remote?


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

n3ntj said:


> I have not heard anything negative about Olevia, but have heard bad things about Vizio. CR reports some Vizio models have higher than normal repair rates.


I've had a 37" Vizio for several months now and haven't had a problem.


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

The S-Video and composite are limited to standard definition only. For the connection to the HR2x, use HDMI.

While using the the HR2x HDMI or OTA as the source, with a HD channel broadcasting a HD program, go into the menu and turn down the factory default picture settings. If you are unable to get the HD picture quality that you expect, take it back.

I recommend Panasonic plasmas. Plasma's have instant response time, which makes SD programming look better versus when it is viewed on a LCD.



shoeheel said:


> I just bought an Olevia 537H (37") as a door buster this morning. My wife bought me an Olevia 232v (32") yesterday, but my son convinced me I needed a bigger TV, thus today's purchase. My problem is the 37" picture is dull and fuzzy by comparison to the 32". (The picture on the 32" is awesome. ) My question is, is this downgrade in picture quality to be expected when moving up to the 37" or did I get a bad one? (The dull and fuzzy picture is on all inputs: OTA HD, S-Video, Composite, etc.)
> 
> By the way, the 32" was $420 at K-mart; the 37" was $500 at ABC Warehouse, so you can see I'm on a budget.


----------



## FYRPLG (Nov 11, 2006)

rc32 remote olivia settings

you will need to purchase the RC64. It has the new codes. no update for RC32 sorry.


----------



## FYRPLG (Nov 11, 2006)

Olivia 37 fuzzy

You must have a bad one. have a 27 and 37 both good. svideo,composite hdmi and all settings

Good luck


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

FYRPLG said:


> Olivia 37 fuzzy
> 
> You must have a bad one. have a 27 and 37 both good. svideo,composite hdmi and all settings
> 
> Good luck


You people have more gumption than I had when I bought my HDTV. I just couldn't see buying anything other than a well known brand of tv like sony, panasonic or toshiba. Don't get me wrong, if Olevia is working great for you then that is good. I wished I had gotten a bigger HDTV. I have a 32" and wished I had gotten a 37" or larger. Bigger really is better with HDTV!


----------



## marksman (Dec 23, 2006)

At this point and time Olevia is a well-known brand.


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

marksman said:


> At this point and time Olevia is a well-known brand.


Can I trade my Toshiba 32" HDTV for an Olevia 37" at any stores that you know of?


----------

